# Where can I get paint hardener.



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

I am preparing to paint my plow and I was curious where you guys got the hardner as I have searched this site and is highly recommended. Thanks


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Tractor supply, napa, carquest, etc etc.


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok thanks never thought of Napa can see it from here.


----------



## stiffs_00 (Oct 15, 2009)

what is paint hardener ?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Tractor supply is were i would go. One pint of harder 11.99 and does one gallon. There paint is also very good goes on like glass if you spray. Than sand it down with 800 grit and buff it out it looks great.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

I will 3rd the TSC advise, its cheap and works great!!!! I have seen some nice paint jobs with their paint, and it holds up better I think compared to normal automotive paints


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

farm and fleet


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

stiffs_00;849187 said:


> what is paint hardener ?


just like it sounds!

It is an additive that you put into your paint before you apply it. Just makes it harder and better for rough applications.

Just make sure it is the correct type for your paint. I'd say just use the same brand all around. That way you get the mixing ratios correct.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Man I'm glad I looked in here. I usually go to the body supply place for over $20 a pint. TSC it is!!


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

I have another question Ive got rust oleum enamel any suggestions which hardener I should use as I now realize there is different hardeners for different paint.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

fireman89;849327 said:


> I have another question Ive got rust oleum enamel any suggestions which hardener I should use as I now realize there is different hardeners for different paint.


As long as its for enamel/laquer/oil based paints it'll work the same.


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks h2o


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

I haven't used anything but straight paint but was told that one guy uses a conditioner you add to paint for rubber bumpers any ideas on this


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

you are asking about flex agent. it does the opposite. hardener makes it stiff.

flex agent makes it flex, not stiff.**


**insert fairly obvious lame comment here.


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

I now that but he said he uses it because it lets the paint flex with the plow so it doesnt chip off ant thots


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

POR 15, great product and won't chip. When I didn't believe the salesman handed me to metal cylinders and told me to hit them together as hard as I could. No chipping or anyhting. Nice product with all the durability you need.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

por 15 will fade when exposed to sunlight. works great at stopping the rust. $$$$


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

*paint*

thanks I think next year when i paint I am going to paint one plow with hardner and other with por15 and see what one looks better at the end of season


----------

